# New York city at Holiday time



## nana7 (Jun 25, 2011)

We are trying to plan a trip to NY to see the Rockettes.  Hope to get into
Manhattan Club or any good timeshare.  Any suggestions on locations
and show etc.   2 women and 2 girls.


----------



## fillde (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't know the your ages. But if you like rock music, I found Rock of Ages to be very entertaining. If your girls are young The Lion King would be entertaining. 
Give more information and likes.


----------



## nana7 (Jun 26, 2011)

They are 12 and 16 and the reason for going is to see the Rockettes for
the holidays.  We are only going to be there a few nights.  The location
of the hotel is important so we are not doing cabs all the time.   another show
is a good idea but want to see the City as well.


----------



## fillde (Jun 26, 2011)

If you stay at the Manhattan Club, you will be in a great location. Central Park, Times Square, Rockefeller center(the Today Show) are all close by. 
In Central park you can take a horse carriage ride or ice skate at Wollman rink. . Rockefeller center offers ice skating as well. Times square has a huge Toys R US. 5th Ave is known for it's dress shops(expensive).

The Empire State building and Macy's dept store are a little a little further away but walkable.

The best FREE sightseeing atraction for me is the Staten Island Ferry. It will take you from lower Manhatten to Staten Island for free with a great view of lower Manhatten and the Statue of Liberty. While in lower Manhattan you can visit Chinatown and Little Italy.  Also the 911 exhibit is in lower Manhattan. All of the above can be done by walking, subway or cab.

You can also get on a tour bus and let them show you around. 

With all the Museums and different neighborhoods such as Greenwich village, SoHo, Boat tours, Broadway shows, and famous sights you will have much to do.


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 26, 2011)

Mahattan club, Hilton Club, and W.57th Hilton (the newest Hilton TS) are all in great location and close to threatres.


----------



## senorak (Jun 26, 2011)

If you are a member of RCI Platinum, you may be able to get the Affinia Manhattan.  Think there are still some dates listed for a 1 BR w/ pull out couch that sleeps 4....or maybe even one w/ 2 double beds and pull out couch that sleeps 6.  Anyway, the Affinia is also in a good location....across from Madison Square Garden and Pennsylvania Station, (easy access to subways).  For shopping, there is plenty nearby:  Old Navy, Macy's, etc.  Easy walk to Times Square/Theatre District, as well.  

We've stayed at both MC and the Affinia....and both are excellent.

Deb


----------



## nana7 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info.  Any other will be appreciated.  We have to remember this is Dec. in NY and could be colder than H***.  We want to walk
but depending on the weather what we might do.  Have to have plan B, so please keep sending info.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here are my food suggestions from another thread ...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1127455&postcount=19

As far as 'Plan B' goes ... I'd say 'metro card'.  Cheap, easy to use, and the subway will get you almost anywhere.  And it's not quite as cold as street level, and the wind doesn't blow so hard you think you're in h***


----------



## liborn2 (Jun 26, 2011)

Times Square will be filled with Holiday Cheer and people, let the gridlock begin..Its the Most Wonderful Time of the Year..

http://www.newyorkcitytheatre.com/index_musicals.php

Listing of shows..Strongly suggest WICKED, the kids might enjoy How to Succeed In Business without really trying since Daniel Radcliffe is performing, a Harry Potter favorite..in the past the family really enjoyed Mama Mia and tickets are usually discounted for this show...I would sign up for http://www.broadwaybox.com/, http://www.playbill.com/ , http://www.theatermania.com/ to receive discount email offers.

SHOPPING: Well, everywhere but for low cost fix.. head to 34th St around Macy's there's Old Navy, Macy's, Daffys' H&M and CONWAY. For costume jewelry head down Broadway and you will find all the costume you could want from $1 to high end $10. You pick up a small basket when you go in and fill it up, full it's maybe $20.

ICE Skating to watch or skate, your pick..in Central Park Wollman Rink in lower Central Park or the Ice Rink at Rockefeller Center,

Christmas Department Store Window Decorations...A MUST!!!
Starting at Macy’s on 34th Street, wrap around the corner to Herald Square and then head east to Fifth Avenue to get to Lord and Taylor.  From there head up Fifth Avenue & 59th St (Grand Army Plaza) and head east to Bloomingdales – 59th and Lexington St.

NUTCRACKER, NYC Ballet at Lincoln Center..tickets on sale Sept.
"The Nutcracker rules New York...The one and only, the unique,
original... " It is BEAUTIFUL.

South Street Seaport—at Pier 17 at South and Fulton Streets—is as impressive and imposing as Rockefeller Center’s. And if you visit South Street during the first three weekends in December you’ll find some free and very capable caroling.

Manhattan Club would be a great location, for the few days you are in such a great location..options are endless..what a wonderful trip to take with your grandchildren...I am and will always be thankful to my Nannie for her Manhattan/NYC Spirit and how much she enjoyed the city, her home.
ENJOY


----------



## nana7 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am trying to trade into Manhatten club with IIbut finding it is a bad time of year.  Does any one know how to just rent the Jr. suite?  If someone is an 
owner maybe we can make a trade ourselves.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 1, 2011)

nana7 said:


> I am trying to trade into Manhatten club with IIbut finding it is a bad time of year.  Does any one know how to just rent the Jr. suite?  If someone is an
> owner maybe we can make a trade ourselves.



Try SFX. I obtained a 4th of July exchange last year using SFX. The website also had a number to contact Manhattan  club about a special rental offer.


----------



## rozimcpozi (Jul 4, 2011)

*Holiday in NYC*

Look online to get an idea of the subways or if you have a smart phone DL Hotstop for transit info. The traffic around the Times Square to Macy's area is better now for walking since cars are not allowed on that section of Broadway. Macy's is defiantly worth it even if you do not want to spend money. The decorations are beautiful and the Santa area is fantastic. If you are going to Radio City then you will see Rockefeller Center. The skating there is really crazy I would go to Bryant Park on 42 st. They have a great holiday fair there every year too as well as the worlds cleanest city bathroom. 

Grand Central Station is breathtaking.

There is so much to do and see cheaply I cannot even begin to list them all.

Bring comfy shoes most people in NYC walk and look UP to see all the beautiful buildings.

Btw. Santacon is Dec 11  while you would not want to participate in what is essentially a pub crawl. Seeing a subway train filled with people in full Santa dress is pretty cool


----------



## Jennie (Jul 13, 2011)

You are looking for the Manhattan Club during one of the most prime seasons of the year. Since owners pay over $2,000. in maintenance fees for a one bedroom unit, they usually rent it for big bucks if they do not plan to use it themselves. 

If you are unable to get a unit there, a good alternative is the Radio City Apartments (not a timeshare). 
http://www.radiocityapartments.com/

The rates are reasonable and the location is ideal for exploring the city.


----------



## beachlover11 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi,

I live in NYC so if you have any specific questions feel free to PM me. The past few winters have been brutal so prepare for biting cold. If you want to be in or near Rockefeller Center then you can stay anywhere on the West side (west of Fifth Avenue) since most of the subway lines are located on the West side. Traffic is horrendous so you will probably be using the train a lot since no one likes waiting in the cold for the bus. A weekly Metrocard is now $29 so that's a decent alternative. If you are using public transportation then use hopstop.com as it is always updated.

Things to do - ice skating at Rock Center is a must! The whole area is just beautiful around the holidays. I always take my kids to see the Rockettes and go ice skating the first week that the tree is up. The windows in Saks are breathtaking. Macy's windows are too but this is a decent walk from the Rock Center area. You can also go to the Time Warner building on 59th before heading to Central Park. 

It will be too cold for the Statue of Liberty so I do not recommend this. As far as resturants and Broadway shows please book well in advance as almost all of the popular places have waits up to three hours during holiday season. I also suggest visiting Chinatown/Little Italy since it is really bustling and beautiful around the holidays. If you downtown go to the World Financial Center and you can also visit Ground Zero. WFC's palm trees are decorated beautifully and they always have free concerts.

Don't worry about restaurants and food because NYC has a zillion options from affordable to extreme. The best advice I can give you is try to avoid all of the chain restaurants and book reservations through Seamless Web.


----------

